
Crises require streams of solutions not mere criticism - mickfaraday
https://demystifyingscience.com/blog/2020/5/17/planet-of-the-gloom-mans
======
spikefromspace
I have personally grown disillusioned from current politics and journalism
precisely for this. Nearly every article/quote/discussion is around picking
flaws of what someone has suggested as a grand solution for a previously
unsolved grand problem. I would love to see the thought process behind
designing software to get applied to larger problems (crises), something like:

1) Agree upon the top problem(s) we are going to solve 2) Lets discuss
solutions 3) Lets pick 1-2 top solutions and agree upon the most massive risks
with each 4) Lets find the best balance/path to implement the solution and
mitigate risks 5) Iterate

Of course the risks around something huge like nuclear power are not to trifle
with but a framework like this, in my opinion, could really help align our
society and politics to solve these crises.

